# Green Crack & White Widow



## spunom (Jan 7, 2022)

Organic soil grow in 8 gallon SIPs 
Fem seeds
Temps 82/75 ish lights on/off 
Humidity PITA
SF1000 @ 24"

Beans popped about 12 hours apart in MG performance organics soil on 1/5/22. I had the lights @ 30" at first. GC stretched, so I lowered to 28". It stretched some more. Lowered to 24". This GC seems to be a light loving little fkr. The WW doesn't seem to care where the light is.

Going to transplant into the SIPs when they outgrow the cups. In the meantime, filled the reservoirs half way with 1 tbsp of EM/gallon.

Starting seeds in winter here is a challenge. Humidity is extremely difficult to keep high enough for them. Using a warm mist humidifier. Yesterday, it was @ 45%. Today, I'm struggling to keep it above 30% with the outside temp drop/winter dry conditions. I don't close my tent, but the room is 10x12 with the humidifier running 24/7 right inside the tent. Going to turn it up to the high setting to see if I can combat the dip. I need to look into a controller and exhaust fan so I can close the tent and maybe regulate it. 

Yesterday 











Today


----------



## boo (Jan 7, 2022)

how do you plan on keeping the sprout from falling over...she's at that point where she isn't gonna be too stable...


----------



## spunom (Jan 7, 2022)

boo said:


> how do you plan on keeping the sprout from falling over...she's at that point where she isn't gonna be too stable...


Thank you so much for reminding me! I wish I'd have left some room from soil to top of the cup... Lesson learned. I know this ain't pretty or perfect, but it's all I can think of to do. Very open to suggestions.


----------



## boo (Jan 7, 2022)

my method exactly when I put too much soil in the cups...I've found that half cups when adding soil leaves me more room to infill if you will...I tend to keep my sprouts very close to the lights to prevent stretching...knocking over 8 sprouts and mixing up the names is gonna make for an unusual grow this time around...I popped more of the same beans so I can ID the bastards ones as they grow...


----------



## spunom (Jan 7, 2022)

I couldn't stand the sight if that rig, so I changed it.






These are both brand new strains to me. Normally, I use my led bulbs in shop light reflectors @ about 3-4 inches until I transplant. Decided to go ahead and use the SF this time so there's a learning curve. It's an unbalanced curve since I didn't leave room for error in the cups... Doh!!

Thank you very much for pointing this out for me so I could learn to adjust to my error.

Yesterday, I was putting the SIPs in the tent to pre-water them and get the soil life going. I was turning back to put the second one in when I drug my stupid foot and turned the WW cup on its side lol. Luckily, the seedling didn't get disturbed too bad, and I was able to stand it back up and get the soil back around it with no real harm done. Don't drink and garden


----------



## spunom (Jan 7, 2022)

My intention was to main-line these plants. I really like WW, and I've been wanting to try GC for a while now. So I'm going to just top and tie down this time so I don't royally fk this grow up by trying something new.


----------



## boo (Jan 7, 2022)

dood, I've been hard at it growing for 21 years and have done some really foolish stuff in that time period...learn from your mistakes and you'll be an ace in the tent in no time...it took me 3 years to realize that I was breaking one of growing cardinal rules...we learn by failing if we have the balls to get back up and try again...failure isn't an option


----------



## Bubba (Jan 7, 2022)

boo said:


> my method exactly when I put too much soil in the cups...I've found that half cups when adding soil leaves me more room to infill if you will...I tend to keep my sprouts very close to the lights to prevent stretching...knocking over 8 sprouts and mixing up the names is gonna make for an unusual grow this time around...I popped more of the same beans so I can ID the bastards ones as they grow...


Well I hope so, sometimes I do find variation between plants from same seeds. 

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Also you need air moving the seedling ever so slightly. That vibration makes the stalk thicker and stronger where it won't fall over.
But the main thing like *Boo* said is don't make the seedling stretch trying to get to the light.


----------



## spunom (Jan 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Also you need air moving the seedling ever so slightly. That vibration makes the stalk thicker and stronger where it won't fall over.
> But the main thing like *Boo* said is don't make the seedling stretch trying to get to the light.


Copy. I got my fan going


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 8, 2022)

this right here is why I only fill my beer cups up half way with soil…









.

when the plant starts growing , it is held up by the sides of the cup

as soon as the plant reaches the top of the cup , I add more soil which supports the plant

I never have to use anything to support them until they get bigger and need staking


----------



## spunom (Jan 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> this right here is why I only fill my beer cups up half way with soil…
> 
> 
> View attachment 285821
> ...


This is the first time I've had this problem since my first attempt at growing. I should have left room for error since I was trying an unfamiliar strain along with not using my little lights to start off with. Rookie mistake lol. At least now I know better and can be better prepared next round. Thanks y'all for the help and input.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 8, 2022)

spunom said:


> This is the first time I've had this problem since my first attempt at growing. I should have left room for error since I was trying an unfamiliar strain along with not using my little lights to start off with. Rookie mistake lol. At least now I know better and can be better prepared next round. Thanks y'all for the help and input.




no problems 

it took me several grows and losing a lot of small plants when they would just fall over , some from dampening off before I started the half a cup method

so , any genetic information on your Icy Jamai?


----------



## spunom (Jan 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> any genetic information on your Icy Jamai?


I think you may have the wrong number lol


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 8, 2022)

spunom said:


> Organic soil grow in 8 gallon SIPs
> Fem seeds
> Temps 82/75 ish lights on/off
> Humidity PITA
> ...







hahahahahahhaa!

you are correctamundo Amigo!

it was Andrew who has the Jamaican plant!

dam this is some good weed!

one year old c99


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

spunom said:


> This is the first time I've had this problem since my first attempt at growing. I should have left room for error since I was trying an unfamiliar strain along with not using my little lights to start off with. Rookie mistake lol. At least now I know better and can be better prepared next round. Thanks y'all for the help and input.


I fill mine with Beer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

spunom said:


> I think you may have the wrong number lol


Glad to see you venturing out , Nice Job


----------



## spunom (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I fill mine with Beer


----------



## spunom (Jan 8, 2022)

Had to lower the light more. Is 28" not the right height for seedlings?

I have a pb1000. Would I be better off turning it on and raising the other or leave it? 

I forgot to mention the WW stretched also this time


----------



## spunom (Jan 12, 2022)

1 week old. Temps 82/79 rh 41%.
Still battling humidity. Low 40s seems to be the best I can get. No water needed yet.





Got the new batch of EM put together and activated.




pH is 4.8 at 49°F. Hoping it will approach 3.5ish by the time I transplant.

How much will temperature affect pH if at all?


----------



## spunom (Jan 12, 2022)

That GreenCrack is a light loving lil biotch lol. I lowered the light to 22" Saturday, and she still stretched a little more.


----------



## boo (Jan 12, 2022)

I use T-5's for vegging sprouts, I keep the light about 6" from the lights and adjust daily...a pH of 4.8 is really low and yeah, you need to feed the plants...they look dry and too pale of a green...


----------



## spunom (Jan 12, 2022)

boo said:


> I use T-5's for vegging sprouts, I keep the light about 6" from the lights and adjust daily...a pH of 4.8 is really low and yeah, you need to feed the plants...they look dry and too pale of a green...


That's just the pH of the EM lol I water them with spring water that's about 6.8. 

I see the paleness now that you mention it. Thank you for pointing it out. 

They're not as dry as it seems. The cups feel like they got about two, maybe three days left before a drink.


----------



## boo (Jan 12, 2022)

try lowering your pH a bit, try 6.1 as a target...keep in mind that when you mix your nutes you have to mix as you go or nute lock can be a problem...better a bit dry than waterlogged...you've got lots of experienced growers here to aid and assist you as you learn...don't be afraid of killing some plants as you learn...I've been growing for 22 years and just realized what a huge rookie mistake I've been making since I've gone to tents...you're never too good to be a better grower...this week I am taking down one of the nicest plants I've gown in tents...


----------



## spunom (Jan 12, 2022)

boo said:


> try lowering your pH a bit, try 6.1 as a target...keep in mind that when you mix your nutes you have to mix as you go or nute lock can be a problem...better a bit dry than waterlogged...you've got lots of experienced growers here to aid and assist you as you learn...don't be afraid of killing some plants as you learn...I've been growing for 22 years and just realized what a huge rookie mistake I've been making since I've gone to tents...you're never too good to be a better grower...this week I am taking down one of the nicest plants I've gown in tents...


I wanted to react to this post, but it's awesome and sad af at the same time lol. 

I read more than I post. I see the advice y'all give people, and how y'all go balls deep to explain anything someone doesn't understand. The best part is that y'all still keep sh!t lighthearted and peaceful the whole time.

I use organic soil. It's homegrown and a work in progress, but effective. I'm working on an effective ROLS environment that will evolve into a no-till, self sustaining ecosystem. Not using nutrients but I will take your advice (sort of ) and top dress it with some EWC before I water them.

I was also reading about the benefits of coconut water for cannabis seedlings. The general consensus is 15ml/gallon. Anyone have any experience using it?


----------



## spunom (Jan 12, 2022)

Understand that I'm not trying to be argumentative... I feel like I come off wrong when I answer a comment sometimes. I'm new here still, and I don't want people to think I'm doing that on purpose. 
I'm really high, and if I'm just being paranoid, oops lol.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2022)

spunom said:


> I wanted to react to this post, but it's awesome and sad af at the same time lol.
> 
> I read more than I post. I see the advice y'all give people, and how y'all go balls deep to explain anything someone doesn't understand. The best part is that y'all still keep sh!t lighthearted and peaceful the whole time.
> 
> ...



not coconut water but I do like organic teas , especially worm castings..bat and seabird guano are good and of course I have plenty of chicken manure


----------



## spunom (Jan 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> not coconut water but I do like organic teas , especially worm castings..bat and seabird guano are good and of course I have plenty of chicken manure


Roster gave me some good links for soil and teas. I haven't really started studying the tea stuff yet, but I'm going to soon. I know a dairy farmer here who composts cow manure. He hasn't been down to the shop for a bit, but I'm going to see if he'll let me have a few pounds for a little sidework. I've heard rabbit poo is good too.


----------



## boo (Jan 12, 2022)

spunom said:


> Understand that I'm not trying to be argumentative... I feel like I come off wrong when I answer a comment sometimes. I'm new here still, and I don't want people to think I'm doing that on purpose.
> I'm really high, and if I'm just being paranoid, oops lol.


not to worry, you'll get biotch slapped if you piss one of the miserable bastards here...many of us have been hanging together for decades and know each other...you'll find you're groove eventually...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 12, 2022)

Manure can make soil extremely hot or rich.  Although I did grow on at abandoned chicken farm once and it worked great.


----------



## spunom (Jan 13, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Manure can make soil extremely hot or rich.  Although I did grow on at abandoned chicken farm once and it worked great.


I remember a journal from riu I think where a guy was using composted horse manure with great results.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2022)

Spunom you couldnt have found a better place to hang out and grow weed. We have some of the best growers on the net right here on the Passion. Im sure you will be fine.


----------



## spunom (Jan 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Spunom you couldnt have found a better place to hang out and grow weed. We have some of the best growers on the net right here on the Passion. Im sure you will be fine.


I've been a member of 4 different forums including this one. This is the only one I still visit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2022)

Glad your here my friend.


----------



## spunom (Jan 13, 2022)

Gave them a sip of water with some EWC and mycorrhizal fungi sprinkled on top for good measure.

These gnats suck. Cinnamon doesn't work for crap. Picked up some DE and sticky traps today. Gotta kill these little bass turds. I may give hydro a try lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2022)

I use yellow fly swatters that i cut off and stick in the pots. I put vaseline on the yellow swatter. The vaseline works well because it goes down in the holes of the swatter and the bugs stick to them easily.
If you look close you can see the swatter in the back.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2022)

I was dealing with a few white flys and got rid of them very quickly.


----------



## spunom (Jan 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use yellow fly swatters that i cut off and stick in the pots. I put vaseline on the yellow swatter. The vaseline works well because it goes down in the holes of the swatter and the bugs stick to them easily.


This is genius. Can reuse them indefinitely. Thank you thank you.

I did a MacGruber fix on the green crack lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2022)

Yep. Soap and water and they are ready to go again. I cut the fat handle end off. Then its easy to stick in the pot.
Eliminator Fly Swatters with Metal Handle, Set of 2 Fly Swatters, Multicolor Plastic - Walmart.com


----------



## spunom (Jan 13, 2022)

I got this test kit for my lawn pH. I took a sample of my soil and tested it.






The pH one sucks, but my pen reads it at 6.8. The potassium one is hard for me to tell, but looks between medium and high on the medium side.


----------



## Rakim (Jan 13, 2022)

spunom said:


> Organic soil grow in 8 gallon SIPs
> Fem seeds
> Temps 82/75 ish lights on/off
> Humidity PITA
> ...


Peace, question.  When my seeds form a tall. I just put them straight in the pot. Never red cup the .  They do just fine.


----------



## spunom (Jan 13, 2022)

I lowered my sf1000 5 days ago to 22". The widow is sitting fine, but the crack is whack lol. It stretched more






I believe I fkd up trying to grow two strains with zero knowledge of who they are and how to grow them in a new plan while expecting it to go without a snag or 10. I got ahead of myself. It's like peeing on the tree and hoping you won't get bit. Mistakes make future takes less likely to miss.

@Rakim good info homie. I was scared my soil may be too "hot" for plants that young. I want to. Especially since the both look pale for being so young. I want a good grow but hesitant to wing it lol.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 13, 2022)

oh no my brother , you did not fk up , this is how we gain knowledge

i love cracking new beans that I don’t know anything about

just don’t piss upwind and you will be cool

if you don’t have a small fan in there already , ya might want to get one to blow that little strapling around a little and that will strengthen the stem…… 

and be patient


----------



## spunom (Jan 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> oh no my brother , you did not fk up , this is how we gain knowledge
> 
> i love cracking new beans that I don’t know anything about
> 
> ...


I do have a fan blowing. Not direct, but keeps them wiggling 

That's exactly what I did... I pissed upwind. And it hit my feet I usually use my led bulbs @ about 4-6 inches until they outgrow the cup. Lesson learned with minimal damage


----------



## boo (Jan 13, 2022)

just think, when and if you get old enough you'll piss your pants as well...I can't recall if you're using fem'd beans or regular beans...


----------



## spunom (Jan 13, 2022)

Fem


----------



## boo (Jan 13, 2022)

don't be afraid to kill a few, that is a direct cause of success...plenty of free beans out there on the internet when you get to know folks...


----------



## ness (Jan 14, 2022)

spunom welcome and it's nice to see you and your grow.  You'll do just fine once you get going.  Hang around and learn to grow with some of best Me myself am still learning.  Have fun.


----------



## spunom (Jan 16, 2022)

Watered today. Green Crack is picking up speed, and White Widow is looking happy. They are only about 12 hours apart, but to me they look at least a day . 

They're still a little pale. I feel like I should do something to fix that, but I also feel like it will only be another week until I up-pot. 
Plus, the newer growth on both is losing the gnarly look of the first sets. I take that as they're balancing out to their current environment?

I don't want to do what I usually do and try to fix a problem and that becoming a bigger problem. I added the EWC.  And it IS soil, and changes take a little time to change. Yeah. I think they'll grow nicely until I transplant.?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 16, 2022)

consider using epsom salts, google it...good stuff...


----------



## spunom (Jan 17, 2022)

boo said:


> consider using epsom salts, google it...good stuff...


I have some. Ill add it to the next water. Thank you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)

Almost ready to transplant into new pots


----------



## spunom (Jan 17, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


>


Four touchdowns in a single game.


----------



## spunom (Jan 17, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Almost ready to transplant into new pots


Yessir. I'm thinking move them into the SIPs this weekend.


----------



## spunom (Jan 18, 2022)

Got my new timer today!


----------



## spunom (Jan 19, 2022)

Green Crack was drinking heavily, so I decided to transplant. Good root ball.





White Widow still has some time left in the cup


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> oh no my brother , you did not fk up , this is how we gain knowledge
> 
> i love cracking new beans that I don’t know anything about
> 
> ...


----------



## spunom (Jan 19, 2022)

My third grow I had seedlings just about a week old. When the lights came on they were both laying down. Damn mouse bit them off right at the soil.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

spunom said:


> My third grow I had seedlings just about a week old. When the lights came on they were both laying down. Damn mouse bit them off right at the soil.


Most likely it was due to Damping off









						How to Stop Damping-Off for Cannabis Plants | Green CulturED eLearning Solutions
					

Dampening-off is sometimes called Pythium wilt and is often found in soils as well as growing mediums used for your cannabis plants. This prevents newly




					www.greencultured.co


----------



## spunom (Jan 19, 2022)

No. It was a mouse. I planted two more seeds that day. That evening, the seeds were dug up and gone lol. 

I bought some traps. They killed 5 mice in as many days.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 20, 2022)

I really have aged into hating mice.  Never though much of them until I moved to the edge of a very small town. One side is corn/soybeans and the other an abandoned commercial, falling in, building.  Never cared much for cats, but those of you/us who live in or very near the country, I'd bet more than half of us have one.  Sneaky, opportunistic, patient, capable, killers they are. Our's doesn't play, not one bit. She even dislikes very small children.  Our big lab hates her and so far all the mice do too. I'm actually starting to like this mini tiger, predator beeioch.


----------



## spunom (Jan 20, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I really have aged into hating mice.  Never though much of them until I moved to the edge of a very small town. One side is corn/soybeans and the other an abandoned commercial, falling in, building.  Never cared much for cats, but those of you/us who live in or very near the country, I'd bet more than half of us have one.  Sneaky, opportunistic, patient, capable, killers they are. Our's doesn't play, not one bit. She even dislikes very small children.  Our big lab hates her and so far all the mice do too. I'm actually starting to like this mini tiger, predator beeioch.


That trailer was full of them. In the three years I lived there, I killed more that a dozen of the little bass turds. Out here, I'm mouse free, but there's plenty of moles and voles to fill the void.


----------



## spunom (Jan 23, 2022)

Had some light intensity issues. The plants changed their minds about how close to the light they wanna be. I saw some light stress




and moved the lights up. WW perked back up and GC is about there.




Started some light LST on GC


----------



## spunom (Jan 27, 2022)

Some updated pics of the lil ones.

1/23:

WW 





GC 





Today:

WW (transplanted yesterday)






GC


----------



## boo (Jan 27, 2022)

so tell me why the DE and sticky traps...I see the flies but what other pests are you finding...


----------



## spunom (Jan 27, 2022)

boo said:


> so tell me why the DE and sticky traps...I see the flies but what other pests are you finding...


I had fungus gnats. They werent bad yet, but they were getting there. I tried cinnamon first. Grow room smelled great but it didn't do a thing to the gnats, so I scraped it off. I coated the top pretty thick with DE and put the traps out while the plants were still in the cups to catch the big ones and kill the little ones. I scraped the DE off when I transplanted, but like the cinnamon it's hard to get it all. I left the traps to mop up the stragglers.


----------



## boo (Jan 27, 2022)

try buying some dunks for mosqitoes and soak a few in a gallon of water...after they soak for a while use the water to flush the medium...organic way to kill the bastages...yeah, DE when dry is like cement...sticky traps are good but avoid the fly strips, they're toxic...


----------



## spunom (Jan 27, 2022)

boo said:


> try buying some dunks for mosqitoes and soak a few in a gallon of water...after they soak for a while use the water to flush the medium...organic way to kill the bastages...yeah, DE when dry is like cement...sticky traps are good but avoid the fly strips, they're toxic...


I didn't know that about the fly traps. Hopper tuned me in to fly swatters with vasoline to trap em. I'll grab some this weekend and ditch the fly traps.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

spunom said:


> I didn't know that about the fly traps. Hopper tuned me in to fly swatters with vasoline to trap em. I'll grab some this weekend and ditch the fly traps.


Are they real flys on the traps or just printed fake ones


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2022)

They really work Spunom. Works for white flies and gnats and if your anything like Roster you have plenty of vaseline lying around.


----------



## spunom (Jan 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Are they real flys on the traps or just printed fake ones


Printed fake ones.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> They really work Spunom. Works for white flies and gnats and if your anything like Roster you have plenty of vaseline lying around.
> [/QUOTE


You would know , oh by the way go to your amazon account and take it off auto ship 
10 cases will last us a long time Honey


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2022)

Funny fker,,i did that last week.


----------



## spunom (Jan 28, 2022)

Found this little guy squatting in my planter. Any ideas what it might be?


----------



## boo (Jan 28, 2022)

just a volunteer sprout that came in the peat mix...


----------



## spunom (Jan 28, 2022)

boo said:


> just a volunteer sprout that came in the peat mix...


I'm half tempted to let it grow up and see what it is.


----------



## spunom (Jan 31, 2022)

Trim and train


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 31, 2022)

Are you growing in metal pans?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)

*Guys please do me a favor and go vote on the BOTM contest. This is the last day for voting and we have some ties we need to break. Thanks



			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/new-2022-bud-of-the-month-for-january.80335/
		

*


----------



## spunom (Jan 31, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Are you growing in metal pans?


lol no. They are stackable file totes.


----------



## spunom (Feb 1, 2022)

This WW has been behind the whole grow. Same soil. Same conditions... minus the transplant shock. Broke soil 12 hours behind it's roommate. 

I said fk it and decided to main-line it. This may sound stupid, but it was like it was growing slower because it was telling me it wanted to be main-lined. 







I topped it down and stripped the lowers this morning. 











After work 










Going for 8 colas.


----------



## Airbone (Feb 1, 2022)

Nice!
Excited to see what that does!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)

Well look at that
Nice Job


----------



## Carty (Feb 2, 2022)

Love what your doing here,  this is gonna be epic to watch it finish out.  rock on man


----------



## ness (Feb 2, 2022)

Looking good spunom.  Happy growing.


----------



## spunom (Feb 2, 2022)

Thanx y'all for the good vibes. I just hope I don't disappoint or fk this up lol.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 2, 2022)

Your going to make it and do great.  I am going to be watching. Your ahead of me a week or 2 maybe 3.  I am dead set, no matter what, I am going to scrog this current one.  I been watching here and a little on you tube about home made scrog netting set up. I think I talked to you once about your screen.  I like that your bending them over like that.  I figured I'd get mine up a little further first but.  I definitely be checking / spying in.


----------



## spunom (Feb 4, 2022)

If someone absent mindedly jammed two tent stakes into the soil about an inch away from the main stalk and most likely damaged some roots, will that slow the plant's growth? Also, if still looks happy and healthy, 




will it start back to growing soon?


----------



## gmo (Feb 4, 2022)

Simple answer to your question  -- that should not cause any slow down of your plants growth. The mainlining and HST will slow down the growth temporarily, but it should bounce back within 2-4 days.


----------



## spunom (Feb 4, 2022)

gmo said:


> Simple answer to your question  -- that should not cause any slow down of your plants growth. The mainlining and HST will slow down the growth temporarily, but it should bounce back within 2-4 days.


Thanks homie. This one has been slow from the start, so maybe I made a mistake going HST? The GC is growing like fire in the same environment.


----------



## boo (Feb 4, 2022)

when you cut or damage a root it will heal itself and be stronger as long as you've not destroyed it...


----------



## spunom (Feb 4, 2022)

boo said:


> when you cut or damage a root it will heal itself and be stronger as long as you've not destroyed it...


Good info... Appreciated. The plant still looks healthy, so I guess overthinking (again lol). I just been racking my brain and lighting up internet searches to try to figure out why it's growing so slow.


----------



## gmo (Feb 4, 2022)

Some strains are just slower than others. It could be a number of things: plant sex, environmentals, medium, or a whole lot of other variables. I think if you let it do its thing, you'll be fine and ultimately surprised at how quick it grows once it hits its stride. 

I'd recommend slowing down the training, lowering growth rate expectations, and focusing on what you can control (environmentals -- temperature, lighting and humidity, what's going in to the soil -- pH, EC, quality nutrients).


----------



## spunom (Feb 4, 2022)

gmo said:


> Some strains are just slower than others. It could be a number of things: plant sex, environmentals, medium, or a whole lot of other variables. I think if you let it do its thing, you'll be fine and ultimately surprised at how quick it grows once it hits its stride.
> 
> I'd recommend slowing down the training, lowering growth rate expectations, and focusing on what you can control (environmentals -- temperature, lighting and humidity, what's going in to the soil -- pH, EC, quality nutrients).


Will do man. Thanks again. I have no intentions of doing any more clipping until I see vigorous growth, and then it's just one more clip. I'll be patient, I promise .

I never said it, but congrats on bud of the year! I love seeing the pics of your grows homie.


----------



## spunom (Feb 6, 2022)

So I'm done with diatomaceous earth. I HAD a ladybug storming the SIP beaches.

RIP





That's not my plant lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

spunom said:


> If someone absent mindedly jammed two tent stakes into the soil about an inch away from the main stalk and most likely damaged some roots, will that slow the plant's growth? Also, if still looks happy and healthy,
> View attachment 287587
> 
> will it start back to growing soon?


It will be fine , now don't go sticking any rusty nails through the main stem.


----------



## spunom (Feb 6, 2022)

Wait... You're NOT supposed to do that ?!?!?!?


----------



## boo (Feb 6, 2022)

I defoliate my girls with a shihl line trimmer, a little messy but boy do it work fast...


----------



## spunom (Feb 6, 2022)

I hope I can be that talented one day!


----------



## spunom (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm done fighting humidity. I can't afford to fk up my spare bedroom trying to chase it. I decided to lower my temperature. Keeping it between 72 & 75 with humidity at whatever the fk lol. 

She's starting to grow again 






and she's lost her sag and still pumping out bud sites


----------



## boo (Feb 7, 2022)

boy the second pic sure looks happy...do what you can about the humidity and roll with it bec ause the plants got zip to them...that soil still makes me look twice...good luck with it


----------



## spunom (Feb 7, 2022)

Why does the soil make you look twice? Is it how ugly it is?


----------



## boo (Feb 7, 2022)

yup, it looks like you dusted the peat with flour...kinda like a shiitstorm hit it...looks don't matter, it's just a me thing, been this way forever...


----------



## gmo (Feb 7, 2022)

Looking good! Sounds like the K.I.S.S method is working for you. Keep it that way for now and as you get grows under your belt you can start making little adjustments to find out what works and doesn't work for you!


----------



## spunom (Feb 11, 2022)

R.I.P. White Widow....

I really hate to kill a plant, but had to make a judgement call. Crack is ready to flower, and Widow has been behind the curve this whole grow. Switched to 12/12 tonite. Wait...

Crack is a widow, but was widowed by the widow...


----------



## spunom (Feb 13, 2022)

I remember this one night:

I was at my friend's house in Lakewood. We had gone to Seattle to get some psychedelics. We ended up scoring a 1/4 of shrooms outside of a rave.

On the way back, we stopped and got some Jumbo Jacks, and munched the shrooms on em. Drew & Robbie walked over to Carlson's place, and me & Jeremy hung out downloading some tunes. Those guys came back trippin balls. We was like w.t.f? Wasn't feeling shyte.

I ran out of smokes, so we walked over to the store. On the way back, something was different. I couldn't figure out why the road Was looking at me so condescendingly. 

Weird.

When we got to the apartments, there was 11 out of 12 Bud Ices sitting there right in the middle of the road. No shyte! We grabbed them and went in.

I cracked a beer and sat down watching videos on fuse. Jeremy went back to downloading music. Linkin Park came on, and I started to tell Jeremy to download One Step Closer when everyone's faces on the TV wrinkled like raisins. I guess it hit Jeremy at the same time, cuz he went into his room and closed the door 

Robbie & Drew were going on about something that I completely lost interest in, so I found a spot in the kitchen to pull my skull cap down over my eyes and enjoy the scenery.

It was wonderful!

From green eyes staring at me from nothingness to triangles forming the shape of the entirety of existence, I went down the rabbit hole.

I saw truth. I saw how feeble it was to attempt to bring order to chaos. I understood that there was no beginning. That there was no end. That it's all just a moment. And that living for anything other than that moment was nothing more than wasted energy. It all made so much sense.

I miss that feeling.


----------



## bombtombadil (Feb 24, 2022)

Looking good ! Let me know how strong the odor gets with your green crack in flower. I'm stuck growing low odor strains and green crack is on the list of low odor strains recommended by many.. Green Crack, Jack Herer, Northern Lights, Durban Poison, Papaya, Blue Mystic, etc...

Your grow style looks similar to mine, short and level...lots of equal light for the flowers. in fact, it looks a lot like Northern Lights.. Any chance Green Crack has a little NL in it?


----------



## spunom (Feb 25, 2022)

I honestly don't know lol. I ordered it because I've heard it has a racy head high, and I like that kind of buzz. I used to be a huge fan of cocaine lol.

I can't remember if I've ever smoked NL. I've been curious to grow some tho. This winter has drained me financially, but i may order some once the light bill drops down and I have the extra cash.

Here she is two days ago. Heavily defoliated and 12 days into 12/12




It is pretty pale green atm. It did this early on in veg also but darkened up. I'm considering adding some fish emulsion next time I fill the res. I just really hate the fking smell of it.


----------



## bombtombadil (Feb 25, 2022)

spunom said:


> I honestly don't know lol. I ordered it because I've heard it has a racy head high, and I like that kind of buzz. I used to be a huge fan of cocaine lol.
> 
> I can't remember if I've ever smoked NL. I've been curious to grow some tho. This winter has drained me financially, but i may order some once the light bill drops down and I have the extra cash.
> 
> ...



Nice ! A little nitrogen hungry maybe? I'm a newbie though, don't mind me.. (Mine were light green until I bumped up the N a bit)

I did a little research, Green Crack is a cross between Afghani and Skunk #1. Northern lights also shares the Afghani genes, so our Kush (Indica) side is similar.

Northern Lights is NOT a racy strain, its one hundred percent relaxation, like watching Bob Ross paint while getting a massage at the same time...Pure tingly bliss without any racing thoughts. My NL grow came out pretty strong, one bong hit I'm high, two I'm too high. It can be a bit intense for the first 20 mins, but it keeps on going--Its a very long lasting high. Hell, I'm high now from 2 hours ago....

Pics, end week 4 Flower.....Looks similar to yours.

L


----------



## spunom (Feb 26, 2022)

I'm rarely proud of myself, but I am today. I've been doing courses, and today I tested out.

I am officially a level 1 New Holland service technician 

Now I can get my professional and then master so I can quit fking torturing my body and grab that gravy job.


----------



## bombtombadil (Feb 26, 2022)

spunom said:


> I'm rarely proud of myself, but I am today. I've been doing courses, and today I tested out.
> 
> I am officially a level 1 New Holland service technician
> 
> Now I can get my professional and then master so I can quit fking torturing my body and grab that gravy job.



Congratulations ! Great news.... Do they test for weed? I went 30 years as a Network Engineer---great money, easy job, but no way on the weed....


----------



## spunom (Feb 27, 2022)

It kills me that a person can get off work and down a 12 pack with zero problems, but if they sub a joint or two, you're fired cuz you fail a drug test. It just ain't right.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## bombtombadil (Feb 27, 2022)

spunom said:


> It kills me that a person can get off work and down a 12 pack with zero problems, but if they sub a joint or two, you're fired cuz you fail a drug test. It just ain't right.



Yep, and the biggest killer is that weed stays in your system too long. These stupid laws might force me to start doing hard drugs, they don't stay in your system for months.....

Great legal system we have in place. You cant work if you smoke weed, but you can do other hard drugs. I'm in Virginia too ! Its F- ing legal, but they test for it and wont give you a job. Please explain to me why I cant work for doing something legal..

So, I use weed because I cant sleep. Last night I vaped just enough to get a nice little buzz, layed down, and slept great. God I'm such a monster to society, who wants to hire a well rested person anyway.


----------



## spunom (Feb 27, 2022)

I smoke to keep somewhat of a balance to the force. I drink to get the other half right  cheers!!

I look at it this way ... It pisses me off, but it's going to change. Even this bass awards place has eased up some. Most of the factories don't even bother with testing for pot anymore. Yeah... If you get hurt, the ins company is gonna want a whiz quiz, but the ball is rolling.

I've been meaning to ask... Is bombtombadil  that a reference to Tom Bombadil??


----------



## spunom (Mar 8, 2022)

A little bud porn 




25 days from flip 10 days of what I consider flower.


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 8, 2022)

spunom said:


> A little bud porn
> View attachment 290036
> 
> 25 days from flip 10 days of what I consider flower.



Nice ! Looking good. Are the leaves a light green or is that the lighting?

Some side pics (low) look great around this time, especially as the buds fill out.

Dam, I just noticed all the flies ! WOW... Ive had a few fungus gnats but that crazy. BTI tea is your friend.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 8, 2022)

Awesome work Spunom


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 8, 2022)

spunom said:


> I'm rarely proud of myself, but I am today. I've been doing courses, and today I tested out.
> 
> I am officially a level 1 New Holland service technician
> 
> Now I can get my professional and then master so I can quit fking torturing my body and grab that gravy job.


Congrats on your NewHolland diploma spunom


----------



## spunom (Mar 9, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> Nice ! Looking good. Are the leaves a light green or is that the lighting?
> 
> Some side pics (low) look great around this time, especially as the buds fill out.
> 
> Dam, I just noticed all the flies ! WOW... Ive had a few fungus gnats but that crazy. BTI tea is your friend.


Very light green. Extra nitrogen didn't phase it at all except for a little bit of burnt leaf tips. I thought about cal/mag, but I don't have any.

I may have to bite the bullet and break out my GH nutrients. Thoughts?


----------



## spunom (Mar 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Congrats on your NewHolland diploma spunom


Thank you!


----------



## spunom (Mar 9, 2022)

I shaded it from the light in these.












Some parts are lighter and some not as light. Overall, more lime green than I'd like them to be.


----------



## spunom (Mar 9, 2022)

Is it possible my lights could be causing this? Here's the layout 


It's ~200W combined at 22" 

Maybe too close?


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 9, 2022)

spunom said:


> Very light green. Extra nitrogen didn't phase it at all except for a little bit of burnt leaf tips. I thought about cal/mag, but I don't have any.
> 
> I may have to bite the bullet and break out my GH nutrients. Thoughts?




Well. I'm a newbie on my second grow, so don't take my advice too seriously. I know some strains have lighter color leaves, some darker etc. My first northern lights plant went light green and adding nitrogen darkened them up immediately. My second grow is a lot darker green than my first using Fox farm nutrients. Maybe your PH is off?

One thought is to look at some grow diaries of your strain (and exact seed provider ex.. Nirvana. Sensi etc,..) Look at the pics on the other grows to check leaf color. This is how I knew I had a nitrogen deficiency.

Nice looking side picture, those flowers look nice ! I think you have me beat. The leaves look a lot darker in that picture as well.

I see your tips burning a bit? Exactly how mine are now, I'm getting a slight burn too. It seems to be a fine line between over-feeding and starving your plant. I'm still trying to get that dialed in. It's weird too, I'm using half the recommended doses from fox farm (or less) and flushed a few weeks ago. 

All in all Looking great though, I can't wait for a smoke report. I may try green crack next grow.


----------



## spunom (Mar 10, 2022)

I was really hoping it was a strain thing. I was trolling green crack images, and every one I saw was the same lush green that I don't have. 

I raised my lights a few inches. I doubt that will help lol. I'm going to start a new batch of soil (on top of my recycled of course). I think I can tune it in better with a few more ingredients that I feel I'm really missing. 

I'm not worried about the tips. It makes me feel like I have plenty of N to go around.

My water is 6.7 pH. The EM solution is 4.6. At 1 tbsp per gallon, I doubt it is dropping it too low, but I could be wrong so I'll check pH next mix/watering. It hasn't been this light during veg tho 

Idk. The stems look good and the buds are forming well. I wish I had the knowledge these guys on here have.


----------



## spunom (Mar 10, 2022)

I guess it's just me. I've been told I come off wrong. I guess that is true. Idk what I did to offend the great folks here, but I'm sorry for whatever the fuk it was.

Tom Bombadil, I'll let you know if GC is low odor. So far it is, but that's probably because all I do is fuk shyt up.

See ya.


----------



## spunom (Mar 10, 2022)

Julie, your plants look great and I like what you did with the net. If it was me, I'd tighten it up some, but what do I know.


----------



## gmo (Mar 14, 2022)

Got anything to enter in to Bud Picture of the Month? We need entries!


----------



## spunom (Mar 17, 2022)

gmo said:


> Got anything to enter in to Bud Picture of the Month? We need entries!


Sorry homie... Only 3 weeks in. Buds aren't big enough or nice enough to be anything but a joke yet 

Adding fish guts was a bad idea. I got a lot of tip burn, but the plant is still (mostly) happy.






Lights are off now. The trichomes are really starting to frost it up now. I'll snap a pic in the morning.


----------



## spunom (Mar 18, 2022)

3 weeks


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2022)

Looking good.


----------



## spunom (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good.


Thanks man


----------



## Airbone (Mar 18, 2022)

Looking good bro,
Curious what’s up with the Penny’s in all your pics?


----------



## spunom (Mar 18, 2022)

Gifts for the ganja gods


----------



## spunom (Mar 18, 2022)

Lol I dropped them there one day, and I just never took them out.


----------



## spunom (Mar 18, 2022)

A pic at lights out. I can't wait to try this fkr


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 18, 2022)

Looking amazing ! I bet the smell is really kicking in by now.


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 18, 2022)

spunom said:


> Very light green. Extra nitrogen didn't phase it at all except for a little bit of burnt leaf tips. I thought about cal/mag, but I don't have any.
> 
> I may have to bite the bullet and break out my GH nutrients. Thoughts?


If I may how about foliar spray say 5mg per gal with what ever you use in veg, should see a difference the next day. I'd try the spray first, It's easy and you got the stuff already and if you're plants don't get greener try 10mg in a couple of days. Or coffee grounds can make a beautiful supplement. Coffee grounds have a balanced of Phosphorus and Potassium but it is Nitrogen rich which is present in the highest rates.


----------



## spunom (Mar 19, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> Looking amazing ! I bet the smell is really kicking in by now.


Tbh, the smell is still very mild. It doesn't have the "weed" smell I'm used to. Idk how to describe it.


----------



## spunom (Mar 19, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> If I may how about foliar spray say 5mg per gal with what ever you use in veg, should see a difference the next day. I'd try the spray first, It's easy and you got the stuff already and if you're plants don't get greener try 10mg in a couple of days. Or coffee grounds can make a beautiful supplement. Coffee grounds have a balanced of Phosphorus and Potassium but it is Nitrogen rich which is present in the highest rates.


Thanks homie. It has greened up since then. I don't use any nutrients in this setup, except for the fish emulsion I gave it last week. I ended up with some tip burn and a little clawing, but overall it's doing much better. Gonna keep the coffee grounds in my lexicon for my next run. I was unaware of their benefits. How much do you think I should add to 7 gallons of soil?


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 19, 2022)

spunom said:


> Thanks homie. It has greened up since then. I don't use any nutrients in this setup, except for the fish emulsion I gave it last week. I ended up with some tip burn and a little clawing, but overall it's doing much better. Gonna keep the coffee grounds in my lexicon for my next run. I was unaware of their benefits. How much do you think I should add to 7 gallons of soil?


I would dilute 1/2 cup of coffee grounds per gal for instant nitrogen or you can put the coffee grounds on the top of you're soil for a slower release.


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 19, 2022)

spunom said:


> Thanks homie. It has greened up since then. I don't use any nutrients in this setup, except for the fish emulsion I gave it last week. I ended up with some tip burn and a little clawing, but overall it's doing much better. Gonna keep the coffee grounds in my lexicon for my next run. I was unaware of their benefits. How much do you think I should add to 7 gallons of soil?


Fish emulsion? I grow out side,



 last year I used a product called fish shit, very expensive. Let me tell you I seen plants grow up to 2 inches a day, that's no bull shit. What is fish emulsion?


----------



## spunom (Mar 19, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Fish emulsion? I grow out side,View attachment 290779
> last year I used a product called fish shit, very expensive. Let me tell you I seen plants grow up to 2 inches a day, that's no bull shit. What is fish emulsion?


Ground up fish guts


----------



## spunom (Mar 19, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I would dilute 1/2 cup of coffee grounds per gal for instant nitrogen or you can put the coffee grounds on the top of you're soil for a slower release.


That's what I was going for... As a soil amendment. I have a new batch cooking. I'll add some to it.


----------



## spunom (Mar 19, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Fish emulsion? I grow out side,View attachment 290779
> last year I used a product called fish shit, very expensive. Let me tell you I seen plants grow up to 2 inches a day, that's no bull shit. What is fish emulsion?


Beautiful plants.


----------



## spunom (Mar 19, 2022)

I seen someone mention there are two kinds. The 5-1-1 and another (I can't remember who or what the NPK was). I believe the other was said to be better.


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 19, 2022)

spunom said:


> That's what I was going for... As a soil amendment. I have a new batch cooking. I'll add some to it.


Stupid me, why was I thinking Bass-O-matic.  Bass o Matic - YouTube - YouTube


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2022)

Damn that Fish Shit is expensive.
33.76 ounces
That's less volume than a 40oz beer.
Actually it's concentrated.
1 Liter Bottle - up to 500 gallons!


			https://www.amazon.com/Fish-Organic-Conditioner-Head-Farms/dp/B07JWGVFFZ


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Damn that Fish Shit is expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fish-Organic-Conditioner-Head-Farms/dp/B07JWGVFFZ


Yup, last year they were giving samples away. I got 5 samples and it works but the cost is high.


----------



## spunom (Mar 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Damn that Fish Shit is expensive.
> 33.76 ounces
> That's less volume than a 40oz beer.
> Actually it's concentrated. Makes up to 500 gallons. So that's not bad at all.
> ...


Wow $$ great reviews. I wish I could afford that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2022)

Well if you think about it. It's not really that bad.
500 gallons of solution for a hundred bucks. That's 100, 5 gallon buckets of solution. That's a dollar per 5 gallons of solution to feed your soil.
That means I can put a gallon of solution in my 5 gallon pots of soil grown plants.
So if I have five plants growing in 5 gallon buckets, I will use 5 gallons per feeding every couple days. That's a dollar per feeding or two dollars if you double the strength.
So if you feed 3 times a week. That would be 3 dollars a week.


----------



## spunom (Mar 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well if you think about it. It's not really that bad.
> 500 gallons of solution for a hundred bucks. That's 100, 5 gallon buckets of solution. That's a dollar per 5 gallons of solution to feed your soil.
> That means I can put a gallon of solution in my 5 gallon pots of soil grown plants.
> So if I have five plants growing in 5 gallon buckets, I will use 5 gallons per feeding every couple days. That's a dollar per feeding or two dollars if you double the strength.
> So if you feed 3 times a week. That would be 3 dollars a week.


Good point.

What was that material you told a few folks on here you use for walls/reflection? The white panels.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2022)

That's RMax. You can get different thicknesses. Can put it together with Duct Tape. The backside is white. Easy to cut holes with a razor knife.

















						Thermasheath Rmax -3 1 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. R-6 Polyisocyanurate Rigid Foam Insulation Board 787264 - The Home Depot
					

R-Matte Plus-3/Thermasheath-3 is rigid foam plastic thermal insulation board composed of environmentally sound, closed cell, polyisocyanurate foam bonded to a durable white-matte (non-glare) aluminum facer and a reflective reinforced aluminum facer. This product is suitable for use in wall...



					www.homedepot.com


----------



## spunom (Mar 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That's RMax.


Thank you sir


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well if you think about it. It's not really that bad.
> 500 gallons of solution for a hundred bucks. That's 100, 5 gallon buckets of solution. That's a dollar per 5 gallons of solution to feed your soil.
> That means I can put a gallon of solution in my 5 gallon pots of soil grown plants.
> So if I have five plants growing in 5 gallon buckets, I will use 5 gallons per feeding every couple days. That's a dollar per feeding or two dollars if you double the strength.
> So if you feed 3 times a week. That would be 3 dollars a week.


The Indians when planting corn would place the corn seed next to piece of fish.


----------



## spunom (Mar 19, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> The Indians when planting corn would place the corn seed next to piece of fish.


I remember that from a PBS show where the pilgrims were having trouble getting their corn to grow somewhere, and the natives taught them that trick.

Does the fish shit have the same awful smell as the crap I used?


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 19, 2022)

spunom said:


> I remember that from a PBS show where the pilgrims were having trouble getting their corn to grow somewhere, and the natives taught them that trick.
> 
> Does the fish shit have the same awful smell as the crap I used?


I didn't think it smelt to bad.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2022)

Fish emulsion smells for sure. I kinda like the smell. Reminds me of fishing.


----------



## spunom (Mar 19, 2022)

Stunk up my grow room lol


----------



## spunom (Mar 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That's RMax. You can get different thicknesses. Can put it together with Duct Tape. The backside is white. Easy to cut holes with a razor knife.
> View attachment 290803
> 
> View attachment 290802
> ...


They have it at Lowes. The R3.5 is $14. Gonna grab a sheet tomorrow so I can finish up the veg room I'm building.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2022)

Yeah I used three sheets and a wall and ceiling of a big walk-in closet. Also put it on my floor.


----------



## spunom (Mar 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah I used three sheets and a wall and ceiling of a big walk-in closet. Also put it on my floor.


I had some leftover plywood from the workbench I put in my shed. I made a 32"x25"~18" stand so my marigolds and peppermint could get some sun from the window until it's warm enough for outside.

I lined the back and sides with car window shades for reflection, and am going to use the RMax to make a front door and replace the back. Going to cut holes in the RMax back panel for exhaust/wire once I get the RMax to replace the back window shade tomorrow. I still need to figure out how to mount the lights to make them adjustable and drill a few holes at the bottom for air intake.

Here's what it looks like at the moment 






I have some leftover 1x6 scrap in the shed that I plan on drilling to accommodate the light fixtures, and am going to use some old ratchet hangers to allow me to raise and lower it.

I have a 6" duct fan to use for exhaust. I'm going to start with 6 15/16th holes (2 on each side and back) for intake with holes drilled in the bottom plate so it sucks it upward and (hopefully) provides some circulation inside to keep the leaves dancing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2022)

This is was my grow room with RMax. I grew from start to finish with a 4ft 8 tube HOT5 light system . The top section was for clones and seedlings. I built that light board out of CFLs using RMax


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Mar 20, 2022)

So the RMax is sturdier than I think it's going to be... If it held 8 CFL bulbs, it should have no problem with my 6 LED bulbs. I may have to buy 2 sheets then. It seems it would be easier to manipulate and less hassle. Thanks for this homie.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2022)

It's very sturdy and comes in different thicknesses. No reason to buy two sheets when you can get one in the thickness you need. I made walls out of them including my door. I had negative pressure in my grow room and that shit didn't budge or warp.


----------



## spunom (Mar 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It's very sturdy and comes in different thicknesses. No reason to buy two sheets when you can get one in the thickness you need. I made walls out of them including my door. I had negative pressure in my grow room and that shit didn't budge or warp.


What thickness did you use? I was going to buy two Incase I need the extra. Nothing worse than being an inch or two shy of what ya need to finish the job


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2022)

I think mine was 1". You will know when you see it and feel it what you need.


----------



## spunom (Mar 20, 2022)

I wish... Fkrs lied to me  They had some cheap a$$ knockoff shyt that isn't worth a fk.. super flimsy and wavy as fk.

Back to the drawing board lol.


----------



## spunom (Mar 20, 2022)

My little girl got to go to the lake today. She investigated, killed a vole, and got to swim. She's tuckered out


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 21, 2022)

spunom said:


> My little girl got to go to the lake today. She investigated, killed a vole, and got to swim. She's tuckered out
> View attachment 290923


Way cool


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 21, 2022)

spunom said:


> My little girl got to go to the lake today. She investigated, killed a vole, and got to swim. She's tuckered out
> View attachment 290923


We have the same tired doggo


----------



## spunom (Mar 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We have the same tired doggo View attachment 290933


What's her name?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 21, 2022)

BB, she’s pretty much a lazy girl and is 9 years old


----------



## spunom (Mar 21, 2022)

She's beautiful! I have two girls here... Sammi Jo and Baby Bella. Both rescues. I don't know how old Sammi is, but baby is 3.5. 

Sammi is my lil chonky girl





Baby is my lil feisty girl 




She loves her frisbee


----------



## spunom (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 21, 2022)

Oh they are both beautiful. We just lost our other hound mix Penny after 14 years due to cancer a few weeks ago.  Both ours also rescues. Perhaps we will take on another dog in the future.


----------



## spunom (Mar 21, 2022)

Dogs should live forever. My heart aches for your loss


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 21, 2022)

Thank you so much. Fortunately, BB didn’t seem to even know she was gone. they Lived together for 5 years I thought it was sad that she didn’t even miss her like we did but I’m glad she didn’t have anxiety over it too.


----------



## spunom (Mar 21, 2022)

My neighbors had two Labs who were brothers and only had each other most of the time. One of them was suffering badly from colon cancer. The people finally were forced to pay some attention to his pain and put him down last summer.

 I was worried about the other being alone... they were the only family either of them really had... but the people there started letting him in the house after that. I can tell that he misses him, but I believe that if they have a family to be with them it makes it easier. 

I just hope I outlive my girls. I'd rather have to miss them than them have to miss me.


----------



## spunom (Mar 26, 2022)

6 weeks into 12/12 










This could have been better with a better grow environment and not trying to start with my big lights, but overall this is the best I've had a plant looking at this point. I've always had purple stems and yellowing leaves by now. I'm happy with this one


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 26, 2022)

Awesome Show - great job. 
(I think that was something I used to watch on adult swim back in the day)


----------



## spunom (Mar 27, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I would dilute 1/2 cup of coffee grounds per gal for instant nitrogen or you can put the coffee grounds on the top of you're soil for a slower release.


One more question on this.

Are we talking used coffee grounds or fresh as a soil amendment?


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 27, 2022)

spunom said:


> One more question on this.
> 
> Are we talking used coffee grounds or fresh as a soil amendment?


Used coffee grounds please, new grounds have a tendency to raise you're soil PH


----------



## spunom (Mar 27, 2022)

Ok. I knew for worm beds to use used grounds, but didn't know for this. Thanks again homie.


----------



## spunom (Mar 27, 2022)

I don't really want to start a new thread. It kinda works this way tho.

I started two White Widows that broke soil Friday.

I have them in my soil mix in half filled cups sitting in my Gruber Box. I have the diffuser-free LED bulbs 6" above with a 6" duct fan pulling air from a gap under the door with holes drilled it the tray. Still no real vent system in place yet. I'm working on that.

I'm really hoping I have the timing right so that I am move them into the tent when they're ready as the GC finishes 

Anyway...

They're so cute when they're young


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 27, 2022)

spunom said:


> I don't really want to start a new thread. It kinda works this way tho.
> 
> I started two White Widows that broke soil Friday.
> 
> ...


I wish you luck.


----------



## spunom (Mar 27, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I wish you luck.


----------



## Carty (Mar 28, 2022)

Gotta love them babies... best of luck man.   Just had a few pop up myself...


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 28, 2022)

spunom said:


> View attachment 291438


Then carry on sir.


----------



## spunom (Mar 28, 2022)

Got me a drinker! The girl on the right (#2) needed a sip of water already. Gave her a 1/4 cup. #1 is a bit slower. Different strokes for different.... plants 

Woke up to a thirsty #1. 1/4 cup as well.


----------



## spunom (Mar 29, 2022)

Sick plant problem.

It appeared over the last two days, and is so far isolated to the one branch. I've never seen leaves do this, so any insight would be wonderful.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 29, 2022)

Holy Doo Doo Spunom.. My first reaction would be snip that off before it spreads. Wait just a little bit. See what attention we can attract. They are Def going to want a couple more picts of it, maybe a couple different angles and one of the whole thing. Anxious to see what the OG's say. (Old Growers)...

Anybody?

Heading out to check mine now.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 29, 2022)

Quiet... Hmmm. Are you seeing it elsewhere at all? My gut reaction is snip it off and get it out of there now but I would still give it a couple more minutes to see what others reactions are.  And still a couple different angle picts and at least one decent overall pict.  I had leaves look like that before because they were way too close to the light but I know that is not your case.. At least I think, plus it would be closer to the top. or actually be the top.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 29, 2022)

Do you have fans blowing on these leaves?  Sometimes this will cause clawing which appears you have some of

are these closest to the lights? To much lights could also cause yellowing but I’d first wonder if it’s wind burn…


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 29, 2022)

It's not going to recover and you don't want it to spread. And you do want to figure out what caused it. More picts, trim just the damage  and make it gone. My final thought, of course after smoking a few tonight.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 29, 2022)

I’m with monkey and would take anything ugly off my plant but take pics first so we can figure out what’s going on to cause this


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 29, 2022)

Stole this from Hopper too.   








						Cannabis Leaves Curling Up? [Main Causes and Cures] - Expert Seed Bank
					

Gardening seems like it should be easy, right? Plants need water, sunlight, and fertilizer to be happy. Unfortunately, it’s not always that simple. Some




					expertseedbank.com


----------



## spunom (Mar 30, 2022)

Ok so everything was fine until I decided to close the sides of my tent about 1.5 - 2 weeks ago. Then I started getting signs of heat stress. I opened the sides back up and the plant showed no additional signs. 

I know it wasn't from the lights. They are 30" above the top of the buds, and it was showing on the fans toward the bottom of the buds. 

I have a small (6") desk fan blowing above the plant that gently stirs the leaves, and it is about 4 feet away. 

My room has been about 76-79° until a couple days ago. For two or three days it has been 80-85°.

The timing matches when these three leafs began looking wilted and dying. I never had heat stress get really bad. After looking at that link (thanks monkey), I believe it could very well be the heat. I turned it down right when I snapped that pic yesterday evening.

The overall plant seems unaffected except for the few spots I mentioned up there^^ that showed heat stress when the walls got zipped up. It's a bit dark green from the fish fertilizer that I wish I hadn't added because I really believe it was the lights that were making it look pale (hence the 30" distance). 

The lights will be on soon. I'll add some more pics. Thanks yall for replying.


----------



## spunom (Mar 30, 2022)

Nevermind that. After reading what I typed, I am convinced it was heat. I just never seen it get that bad. This plant has been a contrary biotch a lot of this grow. Thanks @Bugus_Monkey for the link. Problem solved.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

Great to see members helping members. That's what the Passion is all about.


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm a stealth grower, hiding my grow from my kids. (I'll smoke a doobie with them someday when they are adults) But for now, I have to keep it a secret.

Please keep me posted on how much the green crack and white widow smells. Green crack is supposedly low odor. I'm curious to know how much more the White Widow stinks. I happen to have 5 White widow seeds but am afraid to grow them. Green Ninja and Green crack are on my to buy list.


----------



## spunom (Mar 30, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> I'm a stealth grower, hiding my grow from my kids. (I'll smoke a doobie with them someday when they are adults) But for now, I have to keep it a secret.
> 
> Please keep me posted on how much the green crack and white widow smells. Green crack is supposedly low odor. I'm curious to know how much more the White Widow stinks. I happen to have 5 White widow seeds but am afraid to grow them. Green Ninja and Green crack are on my to buy list.


When I get to the hallway, I'm starting to notice a weed smell now. Not as strong as other plants have smelled, but noticeable. I figure I'm about 4-6 weeks out from harvest right now. I will definitely keep you updated homie. Good to see you back my friend!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 31, 2022)

How's things going with your little problem a couple posts back? - Hopefully no news is good news??


----------



## spunom (Mar 31, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> How's things going with your little problem a couple posts back? - Hopefully no news is good news??


Yessir. I dropped my temperature back down to ~78, and all is well again.


----------



## spunom (Apr 1, 2022)

I was wrong. Yesterday, all seemed well. Today... not so much. Here's a pic dump from every angle I can get:












The tacos are from when I closed the tent sides. There hasn't been any more of that happening, just the wilting and leaf sag.
Temp 78°
Humidity 25%
Lights 30"
Water pH 6.7
Small fan above the canopy for circulation.
I spread a couple branches out with the strings this morning thinking maybe too congested/not getting air movement between.
No bad smells


----------



## gmo (Apr 1, 2022)

Can you try bottom watering to slow the fly infestation?


----------



## spunom (Apr 1, 2022)

gmo said:


> Can you try bottom watering to slow the fly infestation?


I bottom water 100% homie. The infestation has come to a halt on the surface. Not sure about under it tho, so I left the traps in there to mop up the stragglers.
 I just don't understand why my leaves are wilting. Is this natural at this point of growth, or do I have an underlying problem that I don't understand? I'm at 7 weeks of 12/12.


----------



## Airbone (Apr 1, 2022)

Do you have roots sitting in water in that bottom tote?


----------



## spunom (Apr 1, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Do you have roots sitting in water in that bottom tote?


Yes, but only in the wick. There is a 1.5" air gap from the bottom of the top tote to the water level in the bottom tote at full res.

Edit: I said yes, but I haven't pulled the planter out to see, so I should have said most likely


----------



## spunom (Apr 1, 2022)

Kinda like this


----------



## Airbone (Apr 1, 2022)

Do you have an air stone in your water supply?
Just curious I am no expert but it kinda looks like over water to me.
If you have roots sitting in motionless water it could be drowning.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 1, 2022)

How big is the air gap, and could the roots be filling it up?

Edit: I was thinking you could raise the planter a couple of inches and provide more air.


----------



## spunom (Apr 1, 2022)

I do not have an air stone in it. At one point a while back, Rosterman asked what an air stone would do in a SIP, but haven't tried using it because the common consensus is that it doesn't hurt or help, but could be bad for the EM.

Please understand that I'm not trying to be argumentative, but with the way this system works, it's most likely not an over watering issue. It's not like hydro where the water sits below the net pot. The wick here remains submerged (except for the 1.5" gap) to draw moisture to the planter. Kind of like a hempy bucket (sort of). 

Here's what the set-up looks like

















The bottom of the wick sits roughly 1/4 inch from the bottom of the res.

I based the design off of the octopot.

Again... Please don't take me wrong here. If I sound like an a$$, I don't mean to. I really appreciate the input from you guys and have much respect.

I will pull the planter up tomorrow and see if the roots look funky and will update on that.


----------



## Airbone (Apr 1, 2022)

No offense taken at all bro.I am just digging for clues.
Now that I see how it’s set up probably not a water issue like you said.
Hope you get it figured out though, your plants anyways look great!


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 1, 2022)

That really is a great setup. I hope you get it figured out too, so I can copy it!


----------



## gmo (Apr 1, 2022)

My opinion....it's only worth 2 cents ...I don't think it's directly an over watering issue. I think you have root issues, whether it's root rot or root bound combined with too high of a temperature that late in flower. I know you'll make it to harvest, and at this point no matter what you do isn't going to have a huge impact on the final product. I'm not really sure what I would recommended in the future as I've never grown weed in a system like that. I have used something similar to grow tomatoes and I wouldn't use it again --- my thought is the water in the 'reservoir' becomes stagnant and that it does in fact lead to overwatering conditions. That, combined with the gnat infestation that you've been combating will certainly lead to root related issues.


----------



## spunom (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks y'all. I was a bit drunk last night, and I'm glad I didn't come off as an a$$hole. I like this place and the people in it.

It could very well be the reservoir. Just because it hasn't happened to me before doesn't mean it isn't now. Chaos is a crazy thing lol. When my White Widow plants are ready to go in, I'll skip the EM and give it a go with the air stone. Matter of fact... since I stopped using the EM last week, I'll stick the stone in today. It may be too late to help, but I don't reckon it would hurt.

Thank you to you all for taking the time to help me. I hope someday I can return the favor.


----------



## spunom (Apr 2, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> How big is the air gap, and could the roots be filling it up?
> 
> Edit: I was thinking you could raise the planter a couple of inches and provide more air.


I was thinking about this this morning. I can't raise the bed any, but I can lower the water level.

I noticed when I put the pics of my planters that my wick has no holes above where the water line is. I need to drill a few holes around that top part of the net pot. Big or small, It may be part of the problem.

I went ahead on the planter I'm not using atm and moved my marker line down to two inches. Will do the same on the other when the lights come on.


----------



## spunom (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm a dumb fk. I guess I wasn't paying attention and put the full marker right at the bottom of the planter. So yeah... my dumb a$$ has been drowning the poor thing the entire grow.


----------



## spunom (Apr 2, 2022)

Air added


----------



## spunom (Apr 2, 2022)

One week old 





Definitely doing better than the WW I had at the start of this thread. 

They were looking a bit sunburned, so moved the lights up to 6".


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 2, 2022)

Glad you got it figured out brother.
Never seen that system but looks cool.
I'll stick to my soil and Fabric pots. I have grown in DWC and liked it but solution temps can be a pain in the ass.


----------



## spunom (Apr 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Glad you got it figured out brother.
> Never seen that system but looks cool.
> I'll stick to my soil and Fabric pots. I have grown in DWC and liked it but solution temps can be a pain in the ass.


What size fabric pots do you use homie?

Not sure I got it figured out, but definitely better educated now


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 2, 2022)

I have 3,5,and 7 gallon AC Infinity Fabric Pots.
My Autos will be grown in 3 gallon. I have my big Tomato,Pepper,and Lemons in 7 gallon.
Smaller veggies in 5 gallon.
Got a lot more to do today. I'm changing all my flowers from plastic to fabric pots also. Plastic pots from now on will be for looks only. They will be used in my front yard.


----------



## spunom (Apr 2, 2022)

Those look on point!


----------



## spunom (Apr 2, 2022)

@gmo You were 100% right about it being a root problem. After I got the bubbler in there, the smell surfaced. I pulled the planter and the roots are brown and slimey looking.

I put it into the other reservoir but haven't added any water.

What would be my best option moving forward from here? My gut says let it sit dry for a day or two, but my gut ain't been too reliable lately 

I'm going back to fabric pots after this.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have 3,5,and 7 gallon AC Infinity Fabric Pots.
> My Autos will be grown in 3 gallon. I have my big Tomato,Pepper,and Lemons in 7 gallon.
> Smaller veggies in 5 gallon.
> Got a lot more to do today. I'm changing all my flowers from plastic to fabric pots also. Plastic pots from now on will be for looks only. They will be used in my front yard.


I used the fabric pots for the first time in my current grow. I didn’t think I would like them but turns out I do. A couple of my girls are thirstier than the others so it made me wonder if the less thirsty plants were happy in them but remembering that this also happened in the plastic 7 gal I used last grow. I just got Amazon order yesterday to transfer my spring plants into 2 gallon cloth pots  I’m hoping they can last and veg in these pots for a few weeks until outdoor/tent transfer. The cloth pots are easy to check if they need water too little handles on them make it easy to lift to see if they are thirsty plus I think I water a little more often which I like seeing my plants drink up the water quick so it’s not a problem for me.


----------



## spunom (Apr 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I used the fabric pots for the first time in my current grow. I didn’t think I would like them but turns out I do. A couple of my girls are thirstier than the others so it made me wonder if the less thirsty plants were happy in them but remembering that this also happened in the plastic 7 gal I used last grow. I just got Amazon order yesterday to transfer my spring plants into 2 gallon cloth pots  I’m hoping they can last and veg in these pots for a few weeks until outdoor/tent transfer. The cloth pots are easy to check if they need water too little handles on them make it easy to lift to see if they are thirsty plus I think I water a little more often which I like seeing my plants drink up the water quick so it’s not a problem for me.


I have some 1 and 3 gallon fabrics in the shed. I'm going to do my widows in the 3 gallons. I like the simplicity of these SIPs, but I don't like the problems I'm getting with them. I can still do basically the same method in fabric pots.

I really want the 7 gallon ac ones hopper mentioned, but they won't be available until the 27th. Good price @ 19.99 for a 5 pack. Will definitely be placing an order!


----------



## gmo (Apr 2, 2022)

Again, my 2 cents....

I think the best option more is to let it dry out as much as you can. I think that you'll make it to harvest, but nothing is going to be recovered at this point.

I'm glad you got it figured out. It's just one more thing to plan for the next grow so it doesn't get to this point. Root rot can cause plants to go south really quickly.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 2, 2022)

Brother I would go back to soil. Keep it simple and let mother nature do her thing.
I have taken plants right out of a DWC and straight into soil with no ploblems. A little shock but didn't last long and they come out awesome. I got tired of fighting solution temps. Didn't have that problem in soil.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 2, 2022)

The engineer in me has latched on to this SIP thing. I'm thinking a pump and chiller would correct most of the root rot issues, and even provide a buffer for too small an air gap. And since a pump is needed for the chiller in the DWC as well, the SIP removes the need for the added (noisy) air pump. And it's shorter so might fit in my 62" high tent. 

I'm going to have to make one for the next grow. Pity the poor plant I test it with...


----------



## spunom (Apr 2, 2022)

It is soil man. Just with a bottom feed wick. Crash got me thinking now about getting a chiller, but it would be a while so gonna go ahead and run the fabric pots with the widows. 

Maybe lol. I feel I need to give the SIPs one more go with air going into the reservoir.

Thanks for the input gmo. I'll let it dry out a bit.

Y'all are awesome and I appreciate the education.


----------



## spunom (Apr 3, 2022)

A big thank you to CrashMagnet and SubmarineGirl for making me understand that because there areportable AC units, this exhaust won't look suspect.

I couldn't find any of the kit pieces here in Podunkville, so I MacGrubered me one. 

It's only a 6" fan that is going to have to suffice for the whole room until my GC is done and I can rearrange, but it's still better than no exhaust at all.


----------



## spunom (Apr 4, 2022)

Getting close y'all! 

The first amber trichomes are showing up and the calyxes are starting to swell!


----------



## spunom (Apr 9, 2022)

Here I am at week 8 of 12/12, and what I consider week 6 of flower.

The realization that I completely fked up my water table marker still has me floored. I feel like I basically fked up this grow. I will get to harvest some good bud from it, but it could have been better.

It's all part of the learning experience.

What I've learned:

Pay attention to the little things. They matter more than you know.

Kill the fkn gnats before they infest your entire planter. They can wreak havoc on your root system. I really believe that is what caused my problems.

Don't try new techniques until you can recognize the early symptoms that they show. 

Don't panic! Sometimes it's just the plant and not what you're doing.

KISS works best when you don't complicate it.

There's probably more, but for now...





Here she is


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 9, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

I think u r 2 hard on yourself. Your plant looks nice and all the stuff you learned too wow!


----------



## spunom (Apr 10, 2022)

It just irritates me a bit. I'm not overly disappointed tho. I love to learn, but I hate the burnt hand that teaches the lessons


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2022)

It's your weed and you harvest brother. That's the most important thing.


----------



## spunom (Apr 10, 2022)

Next one will be better


----------



## spunom (Apr 10, 2022)

Drunk moment


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 10, 2022)

spunom said:


> Here I am at week 8 of 12/12, and what I consider week 6 of flower.
> 
> The realization that I completely fked up my water table marker still has me floored. I feel like I basically fked up this grow. I will get to harvest some good bud from it, but it could have been better.
> 
> ...




Those buds came out nice! I was going to ask about the bugs, I have a few yellow strips up and see a "few" flies my entire grow, but nothing like that! Those gnats have to be gnawing on your roots. Dam thats a lot of flies !

BTI tea cured my fungus gnat problem quickly and easily. Get some mosquito bits for your next grow !!!


----------



## spunom (Apr 11, 2022)

It took me a while to find some sticky traps, so they got really bad. I'm on top of them for my next plant.

I'd like to find some nematodes. They sell them online a few places, but I see alot of "the ice packs were melted" reviews. I don't want dead ones.


----------



## spunom (Apr 12, 2022)

Super excited!! My Zkittlez autos with some freebies (idk fem photo and Knows Candy autos), the John Deere dealership I applied to Friday hit me with a phone tap today and set up a regional manager in person for this Friday, AND my very first marigold has opened it's first pretty flower.






The rain stopped in time for some after work outside fun time with the girls munching on some dandelions and going freaking nuts playing like lil kids, my stuffed peppers turned out amazing, and two episodes of M.A.S.H.

The whole world could end tomorrow, and I couldn't give a flying fornication!


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 12, 2022)

spunom said:


> It took me a while to find some sticky traps, so they got really bad. I'm on top of them for my next plant.
> 
> I'd like to find some nematodes. They sell them online a few places, but I see alot of "the ice packs were melted" reviews. I don't want dead ones.



Dude, Mosquito Bits (BTI) ! It will kill the larvae. If they are flying and your traps are filling up, your roots are getting hammered ! note: fungus gnats are not after your plant, they eat fungus. BUT if you have a lot, they will damage your roots. You had a LOT !

My first grow I learned all about fungus gnats and Root Aphids. It got so bad that late they landed on my computer screen late night. A bag of fox farm soil brought them in and they made it to all of the drains in my house.

So I visited a nursery and they all laughed at me. Long story short, the reason they chuckled is that fungus gnats are not hard to get rid of. (root aphids are another story)

Trust me on this, get Mosquito Bits, soak them to make a tea (this is the magic trick) then water your plants. Your yellow traps will be empty in no time. If its real bad, you can pour the BTI into drains, tubs etc as well. (I used boiling water to get rid of the gnats in my drains) I still toss Mosquito bits in the drains now just to keep them away. I had hundreds of them and havent seen a single fungus gnat in over a month. My last grow had a few yellow sticky's up, not one fly the entire grow.

One trick, fill a bunch of containers with wet nasty soil (too wet). I used cereal bowls. I left bowls of BTI drenched soil all over my house as snacks for the fungus gnats. They are looking for wet soil, not plants!

Last thing, I know I type too much. Root Aphids and Fungus Gnats (adult flies) look very similar. If BTI doesnt kill them, they might not be fungus gnats. You don't want root aphids. They are after your plant.

Mosquito Bits® - Summit® Responsible Solutions (summitchemical.com)


----------



## spunom (Apr 13, 2022)

My Zkittlez got here two days early!

They sent me two Knows Candy (F) autos and a Power Plant (F) photo with them.

Once this Crack plant is done and after a good cleanup, I'm gonna give the Zkittlez a go.


----------



## spunom (Apr 13, 2022)

On 


bombtombadll said:


> Dude, Mosquito Bits (BTI) ! It will kill the larvae. If they are flying and your traps are filling up, your roots are getting hammered ! note: fungus gnats are not after your plant, they eat fungus. BUT if you have a lot, they will damage your roots. You had a LOT !
> 
> My first grow I learned all about fungus gnats and Root Aphids. It got so bad that late they landed on my computer screen late night. A bag of fox farm soil brought them in and they made it to all of the drains in my house.
> 
> ...


I have an order of 10 mil SF nematodes on the way. Should do the trick either way.


----------



## spunom (Apr 16, 2022)

I know it's hard from a pic, but I could use y'all's opinions. 

If this was your plant, would you say it's done or a week or two more?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 16, 2022)

I have been trying to go by this site. The images, and the statement:

"You’re in the weed harvest window when _most _of the pistils have darkened and curled in."









						Ready-To-Harvest Cannabis Picture Gallery | Grow Weed Easy
					

When is the best time to harvest? See a picture gallery of "ready to harvest" cannabis buds, plus explanations for the buds that are weird or hard to tell!




					www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## spunom (Apr 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I have been trying to go by this site. The images, and the statement:
> 
> "You’re in the weed harvest window when _most _of the pistils have darkened and curled in."
> 
> ...


Thanks for chiming in man. Good link for sure!


----------



## spunom (Apr 17, 2022)

I was really hoping to get a few opinions, but hope is a fickle thing in my life. I took a small bud off to let dry and test. I'll wing it from here on out.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 17, 2022)

I can get a somewhat decent look at trichomes from my phone camera, when I stretch the pictures before I snap it, but I have to be almost impossibly still when I hit the button.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

If it’s close to your bloom time finishing up, start looking at your trichomes “on your buds”. You may be able to get a good picture with your phone if you turn your fans off and hold your breath thru the shot. Then you can get a blow up of your shot. It would be a wise buy to get a loop if you don’t have one already they are pretty cheap.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I can get a somewhat decent look at trichomes from my phone camera, when I stretch the pictures before I snap it, but I have to be almost impossibly still when I hit the button.


Hey I just said something like that…


----------



## spunom (Apr 17, 2022)

I see my trichomes. They are doing what they are doing. I look at them daily thru the loupe I've had for years. I've also trimmed off a sugar leaf or three to see under 60x and 120x. It's a very racy type of buzz strain. So...

It's overall plant appearance that matters here more than trichome color (they're mostly cloudy with some amber btw).

What pees me off is that there are experienced folks here who can look at a plant and know if it's done or close, but I guess I'm not worthy of their input. As usual, I don't fit in enough. It is what it is 

Thanks. It's kool.. I got this. Happy growing. ✌ &  ❤ to you all. I'll stick to being a viewer. No love lost.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

spunom said:


> I see my trichomes. They are doing what they are doing. I look at them daily thru the loupe I've had for years. I've also trimmed off a sugar leaf or three to see under 60x and 120x. It's a very racy type of buzz strain. So...
> 
> It's overall plant appearance that matters here more than trichome color (they're mostly cloudy with some amber btw).
> 
> ...


When that time came for me everyone told me to look at the trichomes and they couldn’t tell by my plant pics. I waited till they were about 50/50. I maybe could have done better waiting a bit longer on one of the plants that probably wasn’t quite ready yet.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 17, 2022)

I have a snap on lens for my cell that adds magnification. But what I used to do is use one hand to hold a magnifier in front of the camera lens and the other to take the picture. It's a little awkward, but your loupe might work to get a close up of the trichomes..

Edit: this is the cheap camera lens I got form Amazon.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 17, 2022)

Also, I don't think even the experienced growers here can look at the pics you posted and give you an objective opinion. The trichome color is the most useful for timing, and it's really difficult to see them in the images.


----------



## spunom (Apr 20, 2022)

I was in a weird place the other day. I got no clue why, but I wasn't myself at all this past week or so. 

I'm really sorry. 

I wasn't even thinking and barely remember typing any of that garbage.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 20, 2022)

Don't worry, we're all a bunch of stoners here anyway. I sometimes cringe the next day reading what I drunk posted the night before : )


----------



## spunom (Apr 20, 2022)

I'm never a total a$$hole tho, and I see that I was back there. I feel really bad about it. Bad like I wanna go back in time and btch slap myself before I typed that dumb sht. 

Won't happen again. I passed my pre-employment wizz quiz this morning, so I can go back to medicating again. 

Thanks for being kool about it.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 20, 2022)

So is it harvest time or no??


----------



## spunom (Apr 20, 2022)

Friday is 70 days since the flip.

Saturday I'm gonna chop'er down!

The sample bud was on point, so I'm thinking the finished product will

Please return your trays and seats to their fully upright position, and thank you for chiosing spunom's Green Crack grow.


----------

